# Hello everyone



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello, I just wanted to stop in an say Hi to everyone. I live in the Denton area and never really ventured this far down on the page until tonight  I have had an aquarium for about a year now, but have never had live plants before. I plan to take the plunge when I set up the empty 55g that's sitting in my garage. So, I may be counting on you guys a lot for help.


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Let us know if/when you need plants! I could probably donate some. Good luck!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Glad you got farther down on the page!  Hope you join our club. We meet once a month. There are always lots of plants being given away. We have a good time. Come see us. The first meeting is free.


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Glad you got farther down on the page!  Hope you join our club. We meet once a month. There are always lots of plants being given away. We have a good time. Come see us. The first meeting is free.


But does anyone know when this meeting will be?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The meetings are announced in this forum. We've had a bit of a winter lag this year. Maybe we're all still frozen from our 2 big snow storms! Just keep an eye out and you'll see a post for the next meeting.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I will keep my eyes out for a meeting time and see if I can make it. I would like to check it out. Especially if there are free plants. I'm actually looking to get a couple crypts started in my 20g and eventually moving them to the 55g. Do you guys have any recomendations on where to get a good deal on plants? My primary source would be Dallas North Aquarium as I work a couple blocks from there. But, if I can get stuff cheaper somewhere else, I'd explore that option too. The stuff I'm looking for is pretty basic (ie Crypt Spiralis, Wendtii, and Java Moss) so I would think most places would have that kind of stuff.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

the best place is to order it online or get it from us for free. DNA sometimes has okay plants, but you just want to pick them up right when they come in.

Fish Gallery has somewhat of a better plant section and they actually keep them under decent light, they had some really good java ferns last time I was there. It's like 24.99 a square foot. Easy plant to grow if you change water often. Doesn't require much else.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, I check out Fish Gallery a lot too. The thing I like about DNA is that it's so close to work. I can stop on the way home and pick something up and not worry about it being in the car too long. I stopped by FG when I am in the area for work, but if I were to buy something it would have to sit in the car until it's time to go home.

Of course, I am always open to free plants from other members. How does that work? Do you guys usually ship them to each other? How do they survive that? Do people give away trimmings and they eventually become full sized plants? So much to learn, so many questions.


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

TetraGuy72 said:


> Of course, I am always open to free plants from other members. How does that work? Do you guys usually ship them to each other? How do they survive that? Do people give away trimmings and they eventually become full sized plants? So much to learn, so many questions.


I can donate a handfull of trimings to you this weekend if you'd like. I've got a number of different ferns that i'm not going to use in my tank, as well. If you want them shipped i don't know what condition they'd be in since they're sitting in a bucket of water at the moment, and i wouldn't ship until monday. But i could do that if you cover shipping. PM me if you're interested.

Anyone Else interested as well? I've got way to many plants for my tank, think green, take free plants?


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Msapp1, I sent you a pm.


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Replied.


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Did they still look decent when you got them home? They wern't looking to good when i gave them to you. Hopefully they'll come back.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and dfwapc. Hope to meet you at the next meeting.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

HI KIM! Nice talking to ya 

I'm new here too. Do I get a welcome pamphlet or anything? Hope to meet you at the next meeting.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Msapp1 said:


> Did they still look decent when you got them home? They wern't looking to good when i gave them to you. Hopefully they'll come back.


Most of them looked pretty good. There was a lot of good crypt spiralis which is what I wanted the most. They are actually all just floating in my tank now. I will get them all set up this weekend and maybe feed them some flourish.

BTW, Thank you again very much, I am very excited to ditch my plastic plants.


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Well great! I was worried they had browned way too much. We'll i'm glad you got them and like them i'll let you know if i run across anymore... Anyone have a uv filter for cheap?!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Glad to welcome a fellow aquatic plant lover!


----------

